# Most of the bees have left



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My beekeeper came by today to check the hive, and we discovered only a small maintenance crew of bees in the hive. No queen, no brood cells, no eggs. Apparently they swarmed, and we missed it.

We have a call into the local bee company to see if they have any queens available.

This is all fascinating!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will be traveling to Navasota tomorrow afternoon to pick up a new queen from Bee Weaver Honey Farm.





__





BeeWeaver Breed – BeeWeaver Honey Farm







beeweaver.com


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

What has your mite count been? Have you treated?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No mites.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Just wondering, how did you do your mite checks, just trying to see what is and isn't working.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The beekeeper puts 1/2 cup of bees in alcohol and shakes the jar.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

My neighbor had never had bees but wanted to give it a try. So he got the plans and built 2 beehives, and a few months later drove 100 miles to get 2 queens with their hives.

He put them in the beehives he had built.

The next day he went to check on them and they were all gone.

But another neighbor across the street (about 100 yards away) suddenly had tons of bees in her attic.

She ended up paying some bee person to remove them and take them far, far away.

I think the neighbors had a few words about it. The man has not gotten any more bees but his beehives still sit empty.

I'm not sure why they preferred her attic over his beehives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Normall before a hive of bees swarm they start new queen cells and when they are about to hatch the hive will swarm.

Dosen't seem normal for bees to swarm with out a reason like a over crouded hive to many mites or other hive pest.

Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bees do what they do. No mites. We found two moth grubs, which the hive has now been treated for. 

There is a partially constructed queen cell on one frame.

I'm hoping to get pictures of cool stuff at the bee farm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It happened again. There was an open queen cell, so we are hoping she comes home by tomorrow.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Can only speak for N.E . Seems like the best hives get the highest counts of varroa from August to Oct. Then they abscond. Wished I had more info on yours.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was able to locate another queen locally. She worked out great for a couple of months. Then, yesterday, we found the hive queenless again. However, there was an open queen cell, lots of bees, pollen, and honey.

Keeping fingers crossed, we added a feeder, took out drone brood cells, and hoped the NEW new queen was on a mating flight.

She was back this afternoon, and the hive seems happier. It will be checked again on Friday.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I was able to locate another queen locally. She worked out great for a couple of months. Then, yesterday, we found the hive queenless again. However, there was an open queen cell, lots of bees, pollen, and honey.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed, we added a feeder, took out drone brood cells, and hoped the NEW new queen was on a mating flight.
> 
> She was back this afternoon, and the hive seems happier. It will be checked again on Friday.



You need more info. Sorry I cant make sense of this. If you care to write down the details I would be willing to share with some folks I have been in contact with or know that would help out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a beekeeper.  Thanks.


----------

